# Indianapolis Area-start a support group?



## indianapolisgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

I am interested in starting a SA peer support group in Indianapolis. If anyone else in this area is interested, please leave a post.


----------



## thisisnotfrancais1212 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi!

Didn't expect to see someone else from Indianapolis here. I'm overseas at the moment but I'll be in Indy in July. Definitely interested in some kind of peer support group that meets once in a while.


----------



## indianapolisgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

*Indianapolis support group*

Great! Right now I attend a social anxiety peer group in Chicago, when I am in the area to visit my fiance's family, so I am only able to go about once a month. I would love to start a local group.

If you are interested-I have the Overcoming Social Anxiety Step by Step series by Dr. Thomas Richards. It has some good information.

What brings you overseas?


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Where at in Chicago?


----------



## indianapolisgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I found the group at Yahoo! Groups, but they are listed on this site also. Go to Groups on the top of this page. Select Find a Group. Then, at the bottom of the page under Finding a Group, click United States. Then, click Illinois Groups-6 are listed. (The one run by a guy named Mark Pfeffer costs $.)

Here is the information for the free group I attend:

Social Anxiety Chicago
Our purpose is to provide a safe and supportive environment for people with social phobia to get together, discuss and work on our condition, and help each other as best as we can.
Meetings, which are loosely based on Dr. Richards' audio course, take place every weekend at 3 PM at UIC's Library of the Health Sciences (on the West Campus) in a private and confidential setting. The location is easily accessible by public transportation. There is no fee to join the group. 
*More Info: *http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/SA-Chicago/ 
*Email: *[email protected]


----------

